# 2 weeks and counting.



## drhunter1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Heading to Steinhatche end of this month. Can't wait. A week of getting after it is just what the dr ordered.


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 7, 2012)

Cool I'll be at Keaton Beach to fish 20th and 21st.


----------



## biggabuck (Apr 7, 2012)

Glad you are going after trout because i caught all the black sea bass a couple weeks back!! Hope yall have a good trip.


----------



## DEERFU (Apr 8, 2012)

biggabuck said:


> Glad you are going after trout because i caught all the black sea bass a couple weeks back!! Hope yall have a good trip.



 He's going after the local dock lizards that hang out at Crabby Daddy's


----------



## biggabuck (Apr 10, 2012)

Dock lizards? That won't be any good but to each his own. With him patrolling the docks yall will need another fisherman right?


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 11, 2012)

biggabuck said:


> Dock lizards? That won't be any good but to each his own. With him patrolling the docks yall will need another fisherman right?



Thats just like you to try and muscle in on a guys water time.


----------



## biggabuck (Apr 11, 2012)

No No thats not it i just have a real nice boat and i dont want your miscoduct to hurt the other guys..


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 12, 2012)

biggabuck said:


> No No thats not it i just have a real nice boat and i dont want your miscoduct to hurt the other guys..



I'd be worried about my own misconduct if I were you.

BTW, whats the limit on Black Sea Bass?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 12, 2012)

drhunter1 said:


> I'd be worried about my own misconduct if I were you.
> 
> BTW, whats the limit on Black Sea Bass?



AS many as you can pull out, as long as they meet the 10 inchsize limit, I'd make sure they went 10 1/4 inches to make up for shrinkage.


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Parker Phoenix said:


> AS many as you can pull out, as long as they meet the 10 inchsize limit, I'd make sure they went 10 1/4 inches to make up for shrinkage.



Thanks PP. I'll probably need a bigger boat if going to have to go that far off shore though.


----------



## biggabuck (Apr 14, 2012)

Dont be a chicken!! Just do it.


----------



## mauser64 (Apr 14, 2012)

I'll be at Keaton the 26th - 29th. Can't wait. hope its not too hot by then.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2012)

We'll be hitting the flats with Jr. Dice last weekend in April, probably fishing out of Fenholloway.


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 15, 2012)

I've been going to to Keaton for the past 5 years, usually make a trip in April and again after scallop season opens. You guys that fish Keaton Beach and Steinhatchee alot, what is your favorite bait? I always fish one rod with a live pinfish and another with Berkley Gulp under cajun thunder float. The Pro's that write the articles on fishing down there have on more than one occasion made comments about tourists and their "berkley gulp" as if it's an amateur bait to use.I catch alot of fish with it though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2012)

If I can't catch 'em on topwater, or a suspending plug, the Gulp under a poppin cork is my go to.


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 15, 2012)

My crew has a secret weapon. Suffice to say it's not a gulp, though we use them from time to time for a change of pace. Nothing wrong with using a gulp. It'll catch em sometimes when nothing else will.


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Has anyone used the glow gulbs? They seem to work on overcast days.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 18, 2012)

You can catch BSB very close to shore and inshore.


----------



## biggabuck (Apr 18, 2012)

Mech are these BSB keeper size and if they are how?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 18, 2012)

In the Gulf the season is open with a 10 inch size limit.


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 18, 2012)

Im busting to go, leaving around lunch tomorrow, get to Keaton around 8 or 9pm. I heard the Marina stopped selling gas..anyone know?


----------



## mauser64 (Apr 18, 2012)

I use the gulps on jig heads with no float, shiner tails under a float and soft plastics like the bass assassin stuff. If cut up hot dogs dipped in channell #5 would catch em I'd use that too. I ain't proud! Just pull on the end of my line then jump in the hot oil!


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 19, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> Im busting to go, leaving around lunch tomorrow, get to Keaton around 8 or 9pm. I heard the Marina stopped selling gas..anyone know?



Which Marina? Sea Hag?  We're leaving on Sunday early. I hope it's not the Sea Hag else we'll be driving into town with gas cans.


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 19, 2012)

mauser64 said:


> I use the gulps on jig heads with no float, shiner tails under a float and soft plastics like the bass assassin stuff. If cut up hot dogs dipped in channell #5 would catch em I'd use that too. I ain't proud! Just pull on the end of my line then jump in the hot oil!



I plan on painting my Spook red and putting an Oscar Meyer wrapper around it to prove it'll work.


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 19, 2012)

drhunter1 said:


> Which Marina? Sea Hag?  We're leaving on Sunday early. I hope it's not the Sea Hag else we'll be driving into town with gas cans.



No, Keaton beach marina, I'm here setting on the back deck looking at the canal now, we'll check in the morning at the marina for gas.


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 21, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> No, Keaton beach marina, I'm here setting on the back deck looking at the canal now, we'll check in the morning at the marina for gas.



Good luck to ya. We'll be posting some pics if we have any luck.


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 21, 2012)

drhunter1 said:


> Good luck to ya. We'll be posting some pics if we have any luck.



Good luck back at you.I brought two friends with me, and we caught 5 keepers Friday, two 21 inches.Today we had 15 trout in the boat by noon.It was a good day of fishing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2012)

If anybody is gonna be in the Perry Fla area Friday give me a shout !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2012)

2 TOUGH days of fishing out of the Big Bend area, trout up to 7lbs, red's up to 22 lbs.


Ended up with 13 BIG trout.

5 slot reds.


Only caught 2 short trout rest of them were 18"'s and up.


Caught most on top water, rest on popping corks and gulps.


----------

